# Hyper White Bulb Question?



## wannabcop (Jun 16, 2006)

I just got my car back from the shop because I got into an accident and took out my left headlight. I had gotten hids installed in my car 1 week before I got into the accident and they looked awsome! Now I bought a replacement bulb from the place that I installed them at and the right light (old headlight) is not the same color shade as the new side.

My question is that before I ever put my hids in i had hyper white bulbs (55w....20watts over what nissan suggests) in my car and wanted to know if they could have burned the reflectors and if this is causing the difference in color shade? since one side has burnt reflectors and the other doesnt?


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

wannabcop said:


> I just got my car back from the shop because I got into an accident and took out my left headlight. I had gotten hids installed in my car 1 week before I got into the accident and they looked awsome! Now I bought a replacement bulb from the place that I installed them at and the right light (old headlight) is not the same color shade as the new side.
> 
> My question is that before I ever put my hids in i had hyper white bulbs (55w....20watts over what nissan suggests) in my car and wanted to know if they could have burned the reflectors and if this is causing the difference in color shade? since one side has burnt reflectors and the other doesnt?


if the reflector was burnt or whatever it the beam pattern would be messed up.. but i don't think it would make a difference with the color temperature.. anyway.. did you buy the same exact bulbs ?? it may be a production flaw... one bulb has a different light output.. get a whole new pair.. try it .. if you come to the conclusion that it's the headlight it self put them back in the box and return them.. nothing to lose.. and dude.. plug n play HID kits are so affordable nowadays.. might as welll go back.. i mean i CANNOT.. drive a car without HID's.


----------

